# FOC for hunting



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

What would a good FOC for a hunting arrow be? My set up will be a Pearson Stealth @ 58#, 27.5" draw, 25" GT 35/55 arrow, with blazers. According to Gold Tip this arrow with a 75gr. tip would yield a FOC of 10.7%. If I go with a 100 gr. head my FOC would be 13.5%. I really want to go with the 75 gr. head because my Fatboys fly very good out of this bow with a 10.4% FOC. But on the other hand I want to use a 100gr. head. Am I making to much out of this or do I need to quit being so anal and just shoot? The heads I will be using will either be a 75 gr. Innerloc or 100 gr. Muzzy 3 blade.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Most pro hunters agree that 10% FOC will get the job done and that exceeding 12% and up to 20% is not general needed. Regulating FOC to promote good spine would be prudent, so watch what gr. broadhead you opt for.


----------



## BigL (Jun 3, 2004)

I would worry more about what it does to your spine as well. But in case you are interested here are some common FOCs for each style of archery

http://www.socalarchery.com/Information/front of center.htm

Common F.O.C.s for each style of archery.

FITA 11-16%

3-D Archery 6-12%

Field Archery 10-15%

Hunting 10-15%


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I agree with everyone else the change in spine would be a big concern. If you can support the 100 gr point, that is what I would use.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

I would suggest shooting the broad head that groups and shoots the best within the 10-15% perimeter. If both the 75 and 100 gr. heads shoot good, I would opt. for the 100 gr. model. Just my two cents.


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for the replys. According to the GT sizing chart I'm good with either broadhead forthe same arrow. I won't worry anymore about it. I'll just shoot both and see which one flys and groups best.


----------



## protrackerarchery (Oct 20, 2020)

Getting the correct FOC for the target is paramount. We typically recommend adding between 100-300 gr FOC (depending on animal) for max penetration. We strip about 3 inches of the arrow to accommodate for the added gr, and we've had great results.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I hunted for years at 27.25" draw and 59# with a 25.5" arrow and a 100 gr. broadhead. This combination shot good and tuned very well. But I used a .400 spine arrow instead of a .500 . The .500 spine arrow will limit the weight allowance of the broadhead to still tune good at 58#. With a .500 spine arrow, the 75 gr broadhead might be your limit. 

Simply buy some 100 gr. screw in points and see how the arrow fly. If the arrow with the 100 gr. screw in points won't paper tune, then the broadhead will never tune. The cheap solution would be to lower your bow weight. The best solution would be to buy new arrows.


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

hust the average 7 to 10 percent or there abouts is all you need. what is more effective for hunting, is total arrow weight,....the mass that drives penetration. as total weight goes up, it becomes harder to achieve high FOC without making the arrow overly heavy, which hurts trajectory and speed.


----------

